# Will someone draw my VT?



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

This is my new betta, Pharaoh! I don't have any art of him yet and I'm dying for a piece! If anyone wants to give a go at him, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful VT I love his colors:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Sure. Once I find my pencils, I'll get right to work. ;-)


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you Perry!


----------



## Asira (Jun 23, 2013)

You can also put him as a commission in my art thread (see signature)?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, you're welcome. I still can't find them even though I cleaned my room today. I'm gonna head to the store!!! :-D


----------

